# Rda help



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/11/18)

No Im not going to start dripping but seeing these rda's on special looks like good prices. So I thought a rda will work great for testing diy mixing. So some help, which of the ones on list below will be best. Like said, its only for testing so dont care to much for small diffs is flavour, more about easy coil and wicking, dont care if its single or dual coil. I guess they will all fit on a normal mod?
Prefferably one of the 150-200 ones, except the Flawless as F.... dont know how anyone would want that writing on anything you own.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Beserker786 (23/11/18)

I got the digiflavour drop, its a great deal for an RDA, superior taste, and flexible, double, or single coil etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (23/11/18)

If it's just for flavour testing, get the wasp. Quick to coil and wick and gives good flavour as well. It's what I use to flavour test as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/11/18)

Wasp

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (23/11/18)

Wasp

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

Definitely Wasp out of all the rda's on the list.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/18)

Quick, dirty, easy and great flavour.... Wasp Nano FTW!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/11/18)

Thanks, then the wasp it will be, hope they still have stock tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (24/11/18)

If they don't t have stock anymore The Vapery also has for the same price.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> If they don't t have stock anymore The Vapery also has for the same price.


Thanks, where did you see their BF specials, I see there is a branch in centurion, then it will be shorter trip


----------



## Vilaishima (24/11/18)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

